# www.PlumbersStock.com ??



## rocksteady

Has anybody bought from these guys before? I ordered from them on Thursday and hadn't heard from them or seen my package so I sent them an email. Turns out it was out of stock but they didn't bother to let me know. Now it's been a week, my card has been charged and I'm on the hook waiting for something I needed by now. Is this normal for them or a fluke?







Paul


----------



## Va. Plumber

My parts manager ordered an igniter from them a couple weeks ago. It was supposed to be delivered "next day". Showed up 3 days later. Customer not happy without hot water. I will not use them. Probably just a middleman that doesn't stock parts. I imagine they locate parts elsewhere and arrange shipping to you taking their % for doing almost nothing. My .02


----------



## rocksteady

It showed up today, a week after ordering it. Also, it was shipped from the manufacturer not PlumbersStock.com. I saved a few bucks but I won't be ordering from them again. Lesson learned.




Paul


----------



## Flyguy199

Good to know...I almost bought from them before but now I won't.


----------



## Homebuilder

*Fixtures and Faucets*

I install Fixtures and Faucets in housing projects and have had great luck with Plumbersstock. I can find everything that the homeowners want for their house as far as models and finishes go. I probably don't have as much of a problem with them since I order a month out and get everything within 2 weeks. haven't tried to get anything rush delivery but every time I talk to their customer service they are super helpful.


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber

Homebuilder sure sounds like a GC or a rep for a online vendor, but might be my cynical self thinking that.


----------



## Adamche

Pac Rim Plumber said:


> Homebuilder sure sounds like a GC or a rep for a online vendor, but might be my cynical self thinking that.


I concur... i can feel them circling


----------



## okcplum

I was going to be one of the first but I'm all relaxed and am not going to bite.


----------



## MikeFM

*Oops our bad.*

I am the manager of PlumbersStock so I just wanted to interject here.

It sounds as if shipping has been a common problem in the past. We do realize this is a problem and have been taking steps to improve on it. We've built a huge new warehouse with high-tech inventory tracking, packing stations, and all the bells and whistles. We now have a dedicated call center full of lovely ladies that can answer questions about products and orders. We're working with manufacturers to shorten lead times and improve availability. The website now offers shipping to the US and Canada and offers several different shipping options and is better at accurately pricing shipping. We're also working on a complete refresh of the website to make it faster and easier to navigate and we're working to get tons of new products online.

I apologize for any problems with PlumbersStock you've encountered in the past or may encounter in the future. I'd love to hear any suggestions or even complaints; just email webmaster. We've been considering adding a special portal for contractors and other professionals and we'd be interested in what you would find most useful. For professionals we're thinking of offering an incentive of store-credit back on every purchase and brainstorming what tools we could provide to make your job easier.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

MikeFM said:


> I am the manager of PlumbersStock so I just wanted to interject here.
> 
> It sounds as if shipping has been a common problem in the past. We do realize this is a problem and have been taking steps to improve on it. We've built a huge new warehouse with high-tech inventory tracking, packing stations, and all the bells and whistles. We now have a dedicated call center full of lovely ladies that can answer questions about products and orders. We're working with manufacturers to shorten lead times and improve availability. The website now offers shipping to the US and Canada and offers several different shipping options and is better at accurately pricing shipping. We're also working on a complete refresh of the website to make it faster and easier to navigate and we're working to get tons of new products online.
> 
> I apologize for any problems with PlumbersStock you've encountered in the past or may encounter in the future. I'd love to hear any suggestions or even complaints; just email webmaster. We've been considering adding a special portal for contractors and other professionals and we'd be interested in what you would find most useful. For professionals we're thinking of offering an incentive of store-credit back on every purchase and brainstorming what tools we could provide to make your job easier.


Do you have any photos that you can share ?


----------



## MikeFM

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Do you have any photos that you can share ?


Of the new warehouse and such? I can get photos of anything you like.

We have several brick and mortar stores too and we've been working a lot on showrooms and things like that to really showcase fixtures and such.

We've been experimenting with converting product photos into 3D that you can rotate to see from any angle. Obviously with tens of thousands of products this is a huge task but we're hoping it'll be really useful. (The equipment to do it wasn't cheap.)


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

MikeFM said:


> Of the new warehouse and such? I can get photos of anything you like.
> 
> We have several brick and mortar stores too and we've been working a lot on showrooms and things like that to really showcase fixtures and such.
> 
> We've been experimenting with converting product photos into 3D that you can rotate to see from any angle. Obviously with tens of thousands of products this is a huge task but we're hoping it'll be really useful. (The equipment to do it wasn't cheap.)


I was actually looking for photos of " call center full of lovely ladies "


----------



## affordabledrain

MikeFM said:


> Of the new warehouse and such? I can get photos of anything you like.
> 
> We have several brick and mortar stores too and we've been working a lot on showrooms and things like that to really showcase fixtures and such.
> 
> We've been experimenting with converting product photos into 3D that you can rotate to see from any angle. Obviously with tens of thousands of products this is a huge task but we're hoping it'll be really useful. (The equipment to do it wasn't cheap.)



I am still waiting on the pictures of the warehouses


----------



## johnlewismcleod

I ordered some sewer cable heads from them a few months ago. No shipping notification or tracking, but they showed up in about 8 or 9 days as I recall.

I might order something from them again, but the silence after ordering _was_ a bit unnerving.


----------



## affordabledrain

after looking at their site. it appears their site is a bit slow loading. Plus I haven't found any good deals yet


----------



## voicemail

*negative plumbersstock.com experience*

My experience....


----------



## plbgbiz

voicemail said:


> My experience....


The PZ is not a site for random reviews.

PZ is a site for those already in the plumbing trade. You are welcome to view the site and use the information available to you. Please refrain from posting until you have established that you are active in the trade. 

Start here>>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/ 


Thanks.


----------

